# my budgie has been sleeping alot



## ach (Dec 16, 2016)

so i just a got a new budgie last month he was kinda aggressive and all but i managed to hand tame him 
so i noticed lately that he's been sleeping/napping alot but he still eats well and i even noticed that he gained some weight but i did some research on the internet and it says that he can be sick 
he seems to be kinda active when he is awake but he is silent and he only stay awake for 20-30 mins then go back to napping 
so my question is should i take him to the vet? or is he sleeping alot because the weather is very cold and rainy? i noticed he always come near my laptop for the heat


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

Is your budgie by any chance currently moulting? That could explain the general decrease in activity levels. The weather can also affect their moods as they tend to be less enthusiastic when the sun isn't shining.

Despite the description you have given, you are the one with full access to your budgie, you are the one able to observe him, interpret behaviours and reach a conclusion.
If your budgie has been truly sleeping so much and if he isn't moulting, then having him seen by an avian vet specialist would be the best thing to do.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

aluz has raised a great question. Also, are your budgie's droppings normal?

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum's many resources, including Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Let us know how your budgie is doing. We'd love to meet him when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## ach (Dec 16, 2016)

thanks for the warm welcome 
i'm still new with budgies so i didn't know that molting can cause that , i've read the "molting FAQs" on the forum and it seems the case for my bird 
his droppings are normal and he seems healthy except the sleeping all the time part 
he is about 4 months old and i think he is having his "first molt"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

